# B-17 Liberty Belle



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Was hoping to put more than 2. I'll add some later.

Dan


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

Daniel Tiger said:


> Was hoping to put more than 2. I'll add some later.
> 
> Dan


Is there a limit to the image hosting ?

I have good luck with http://www.postimage.org/

Let's see if it works in this forum ...



There we go, it's my favorite F-Stop chart 

And I think Postimage.org will scale it's width to fit the user's screen, but they can click it to view at full size and pixel peep 

Have fun!
Craig


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

spystyle:

MBAM blocks Post Image site, it doesn't like it.

BG


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

Are you referring to a paid version of MalwareBytes Anti-Malware ? I like the free version of that program a lot  I can't imagine why it doesn't like postimage.org ???

If I had a forum I'd integrate postimage.org into it 

I use FireFox web browser with AdBlocker so I don't even know if postimage.org is full of obnoxious ads ? Maybe that's why MBAM blocks it ?

It could be a mistake too. I like Avast free antivirus. There is a nice program for home arcade machine builders called MALA and Avast mistakenly pegs it as a virus. Likewise I think MBAM could be mistaken. 

I've been using postimage.org for like 5 years if I recall ...

Here is a forum post I used it with in 2006 :

http://www.surplusrifleforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=12461&p=68772#p68772

Anyway, have fun and use whatever you like  

Craig


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, paid MBAM 

BG


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

I sent a request for postimage.org support to chime in, I wonder if they will ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

At the risk of drifting off-topic to Daniel's B-17 thread, I've never had any problems with '*Photobucket*' for image-hosting.

It can host images and/or videos, that can be fully organised and provides links for IM/emails, HTML links, 'IMG' and direct links too


----------

